# Project Runway season 9 all season thread *spoilers*



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow. 

So, Oliver can make a top out of a dog bed - which, note, is all material, but Josh can't make a top out of an umbrella - which, note is all material. 

This is so wrong. Besides which both were pretty boring.

Anthony and his birdseed dress should have won.

I enjoyed the challenge but it didn't seem as many of them were up to it as there have been in the past. There are only a handful that have any 'wow factor' to their designs.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yep, I thought the bird seed dress was going to win for sure and doggie bed in the bottom. These judges are so friggin' infuriating! No wonder Wretchen won last season.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

..and I cannnot _believe_ they let ugly napkin dress guy stay!! :down::down:

Oh, well, the fine print at the end of each ep says they consult with the producers for their choices...so they pick the designer who will be the best television-more drama 

I still like the show. But geez, no pun intended for the pet challenge, but the claws are already out-the designers are dissing each others' work big-time !!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think it is going to be a very fun season- lots of distinct characters and conflict.
And heck- even Heidi is showing some animation.

I can't take these ridiculous challenges all that seriously. As much as Burt was being a d%*k about it I agree with him in that respect.
Yeah, creativity and all. 
But that can easily be tested with less stoopid materials where there is actually the possibility of something turning out to be a knockout. This struggling to make something that barely qualifies as remotely passable is a waste of talent.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I can't take these ridiculous challenges all that seriously. As much as Burt was being a d%*k about it I agree with him in that respect.
> Yeah, creativity and all.
> But that can easily be tested with less stoopid materials where there is actually the possibility of something turning out to be a knockout. This struggling to make something that barely qualifies as remotely passable is a waste of talent.


I agree. I mean, they are fun, but not every episode. I loved watching the episode about how they picked the group this season and the items they brought to show pre-judges.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Asinine judges. Pee pee dress should have been SO gone. Bird seed should have won. And I also liked the brown and orange dress. Since when don't those colors go together?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Watched last nights episode - designing clothes for another judge. 

I can say I wasn't impressed with any of the stuff that came out. Maybe because the bad outweighed the good. I was glad they picked two winners instead of just one. 

The strife and drama in the design rooms was unreal. It starts with Cecelia bowing out and then the whole deal with two teams having issues with their designers and not working as a team was wild. I am glad that the judges didn't let Bert get thrown under the bus and yet was surprised when they applauded Josh for his decision of having Becky be a seamtress...that didn't seem fair.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Watched last nights episode - designing clothes for another judge.
> 
> I can say I wasn't impressed with any of the stuff that came out. Maybe because the bad outweighed the good. I was glad they picked two winners instead of just one.
> 
> The strife and drama in the design rooms was unreal. It starts with Cecelia bowing out and then the whole deal with two teams having issues with their designers and not working as a team was wild. I am glad that the judges didn't let Bert get thrown under the bus and yet was surprised when they applauded Josh for his decision of having Becky be a seamtress...that didn't seem fair.


I thought it was a cop out to pick two winners. I know I'd be pissed if I had to share it with someone else.

Cecelia annoyed the hell out of me last week 'cause she felt that when she was saved.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

How can the one guy win? The dress on his team that won was made by the Trindad chick. And he had team issues. I didn't get it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> I thought it was a cop out to pick two winners. I know I'd be pissed if I had to share it with someone else.
> 
> Cecelia annoyed the hell out of me last week 'cause she felt that when she was saved.


The judges were pretty baffled too. I mean Michael's face and comment at the end of the judging conversation said it all.

They had four groups of three garments each and they had issues with all the teams. No one team did three great garments.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Is Cecilia the one that went home? She should really see someone-she is so clearly dangerously depressed. 

I'm watching the New Balance challenge right now. I can already tell you guys are right-there is nothing in that work room that is fabulous.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

How the heck did Anya get cast on the show? I mean, obviously she deserves to be there, but don't they have to submit portfolios and such to be cast? If she just started sewing, she can't have a very big portfolio.

She's amazing, though.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> How the heck did Anya get cast on the show? I mean, obviously she deserves to be there, but don't they have to submit portfolios and such to be cast? If she just started sewing, she can't have a very big portfolio.
> 
> She's amazing, though.


She showed up with some beautiful pieces and impressed the judges with the details and sewing that she had done. I think Nina is still not quite believing that she just learned to sew a few months ago.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> She showed up with some beautiful pieces and impressed the judges with the details and sewing that she had done. I think Nina is still not quite believing that she just learned to sew a few months ago.


I know I don't, really. I have more sewing experience than she does, by far, and I couldn't pull off some of the stuff she's doing.

It's fun to watch.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm with Heidi--the guy should have gone home. Follow the "rules" of the show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

betts4 said:


> She showed up with some beautiful pieces and impressed the judges with the details and sewing that she had done.


If you watched the casting show - the issue was she didn't actually sew them - she hired in seamstresses - which is perfectly valid for a designer - just kindof the opposite of what the Project Runway challenges have them doing.



sushikitten said:


> I'm with Heidi--the guy should have gone home. Follow the "rules" of the show.


I disagree with you - I think Anthony is one of the best designers and I was thrilled the other judges vetoed her and kept him in and didn't throw him out because of a bad team challenge. Not to mention - I don't actually think that is the written "rule" of the show - as Heidi said - they have always based their judging on the week's competition but I don't believe there is anything written that says they have to...

I'm really enjoying this season - but man o man are Joshua and Bert a couple of tools.

Joshua we want your toaster back 
- those waxed eyebrows gotta go. Gurrrl.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> If you watched the casting show - the issue was she didn't actually sew them - she hired in seamstresses - which is perfectly valid for a designer - just kind of the opposite of what the Project Runway challenges have them doing.


Ah, I missed that. I thought she had said she just learned how to sew a couple months ago.



> I disagree with you - I think Anthony is one of the best designers and I was thrilled the other judges vetoed her and kept him in and didn't throw him out because of a bad team challenge.


I am very glad that Green Chiffon girl is gone. How many more green chiffon blouses can she make?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Ah, I missed that. I thought she had said she just learned how to sew a couple months ago.


She did say that - but unless I am wrong - the garments she showed to the panel were sewn by someone else.
I thought


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> She did say that - but unless I am wrong - the garments she showed to the panel were sewn by someone else.
> I thought


When she was showing her work to the panel Tim noticed that things were extraordinarily well made and walked over to more closely look at the seams. He's the one who called her out on being a beginning seamstress and that's when she admitted to having had help in the construction of her initial set of garments.

That said, she clearly doesn't have a team of people now, so must be a quick study, which is entirely possible.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> When she was showing her work to the panel Tim noticed that things were extraordinarily well made and walked over to more closely look at the seams. He's the one who called her out on being a beginning seamstress and that's when she admitted to having had help in the construction of her initial set of garments.
> 
> That said, she clearly doesn't have a team of people now, so must be a quick study, which is entirely possible.


And kind of astonishing, actually. Like I said, it's kind of fun to watch her learn so quickly. She's enormously talented.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Interesting episode - 2 large teams and how they worked together. 

Josh is both a bully and a drama queen. 

I liked Becky but have to agree most of her stuff was kind of boring.

Oliver's jacket was beautiful (and gray) and would have looked nice with some of those pants from the girl on the other team that makes great pants.

I think if the losing team had some better prints - things may have looked different but it seemed like they didn't have a good graphics person. Or a good director for media...."it looked like a hooker convention". 

I was worried when Tim said at the beginning that they would be designing a print then also shooting vid and music for the runway. Not everyone is able to do a visual media production, just like not everyone that can do a media production can sew or create an outfit. 

I loved the long evening gown that flowed along. And the Rorschah test on her chest was really great. Personally I think either this or Oliver's jacket should have won.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked this quote from the blog -http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/blogs/project-runway-blog/tick-tick-boom



> Like a kid waiting for the right opportunity to jump into a double-dutch tournament, Joshua seizes the opportunity to cause some waves by hastily accusing Bert of having the foulest mouth of all time. (Where's that British gum lady when you need her?)
> 
> Based on Joshua's dramatic Norma Desmond-style overreaction, I thought I missed a much more dramatic moment, and paused to think to myself, "Wait. Did Joshua just think Bert didn't say CLOCK and said something ... ELSE?" And then I began to laugh with every subsequent reference, because it was just so double-entendre ridiculous.
> 
> ...


and agree totally with this comment after it -


> Wow - looking back at winning looks from previous seasons, it's really evident how weak the entire group is this year!
> I don't see anybody who even comes close to the skill/design level of Mondo, Emilio Sosa, Christian Siriano, Chris March, Jeffrey Sebelia, or even the middle-of-the-pack designers of ANY of those seasons. There have been some top-three looks this year that would have gotten people eliminated in past seasons. What is going on with the casting director(s) for the show??


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Becky needed to go home but I really wanted Josh to go.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Josh is this years Drama Llama so they will keep him as long as possible to keep things "interesting."
If I had been there when he went off of Bert for one silly f-bomb I would have said "effing, effing, effing, now everybody move on."
I don't care how delicate he is, you can't make me believe that a man his age traveling in the circles he travels in- a man who works as a bartender in NYC- isn't better acquainted with f-bombs. The histrionic explosions are just a set up for the histrionic apologies, both of which serve as topics for histrionic conversations about it all.
Do not want- he's an energy vampire.

Victor should have won this one with his Rorschach gown.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Josh is this years Drama Llama so they will keep him as long as possible to keep things "interesting."


I agree, and agree with what others have said, he is a bully, but at the same time, Bert does not play well with others either...he reminds me of the girl who sat in front of me in 7th grade and used to bait me and bait me until I lashed out at her and I was the one who got in trouble, not her... The judges don't seem to understand why Bert "doesn't have many friends" 

And I also agree, either Victor or Olivier should have won-that jacket was gor-ge-mous! :up::up:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Victor's dress should have won. I and I don't much care for Victor.

Oliver - great tailoring but - the drama over not leaving time to the pants - I don't think that was a winning design. It was a winning sewing job.

Which - I'm not sure how Anya won.

Joshua is just an embarrassment.
I said it before - I said it again 
- we want your toaster back.
What a hot mess.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I think Victor's dress should have won. I and I don't much care for Victor.
> 
> Oliver - great tailoring but - the drama over not leaving time to the pants - I don't think that was a winning design. It was a winning sewing job.
> 
> ...


I agree-victor should have won. And I, too, dislike him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, please let Bert go home soon. That geometric number in the last episode was so bad I want to ban him from design for life.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

For the love of Mike. Please lay off the HP commercials. I don't need to hear about ombre' eleven thousand times.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

My god, Viktor. You really are not a great person. Why the crap are you so danged talented?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Luv me some Anya. She's like "Never did it before? That's ok I've never done most things before."


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> My god, Viktor. You really are not a great person. Why the crap are you so danged talented?


Agree 100%.
This is not the first time they've snubbed Victor- what's up with that?

Oh my God- Oliver spouted one of the greatest lines in Project Runway history- _"Those boobs to me are trouble."_
I haven't laughed so hard since Santiago spun his yarns about Andre and Tim 
Ugh to his sentiment about only wanting to design oatmeal colored dreck for androgynous adolescent boy mannequins, but his fear of boobage was funny. He's a strange alien sort of kid and I am certain he has an interesting life story, but he is very immature and inexperienced.
I wish it was a 30 year old Oliver here instead of his current awkward self.

Boob obsessed man was repulsive, though. 
Lord man, keep it to yourself- how embarrassing for the wife, although she married him so maybe she enjoys it. Bert did a great job dealing with the Jerseylicious jerk IMO.

I did feel bad for the couples when the judges were commenting- Anthony Ryan's bubba especially. They loved the dress and looked visibly upset when it was being called "cheerleader/cigarette girl."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I know, Viktor gets no respect-AGAIN! :down::down:-I guess the judges thought his clients helped him too much? I dunno-but even Bert, who I think is a giant tool, thought his outfit was great! 

Olivier was too much with "the boobs" - and Tim was funny - "I don't have personal experience with that, Olivier" 

Anthony Ryan is running scared and I hate to see that, I hope he gets his mojo back, I really like him and don't want him to give up!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree - Victor's was best.

Alot of these designers don't seem like very nice people.

Has Project Runway always had the ongoing designers talking about how bad the other's designers work is?
It seems to be an ongoing interview technique this season.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think Josh (as hateful as he is) was the best. But Korrs constantly saying "it's something you can find in a Mall"...HELLO?!! That's the idea of a being a successful designer.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I did feel bad for the couples when the judges were commenting- Anthony Ryan's bubba especially. They loved the dress and looked visibly upset when it was being called "cheerleader/cigarette girl."


Me too. The judges also said she looked like a superhero just missing the cape. But she obviously loved the dress, and felt really good in it. She looked kinda crushed when the judges hated it so much. 

The guy who would not shut up about his wife's boobs was ridiculous. I thought it was embarrassing, but I doubt either he or his wife is embarrassed by it.

But at least it gave us some funny lines from Olivier. _I think women should not have boobs, they should just be flat._ He looked so perplexed, and even despondent, over all the boob talk. I thought for sure he'd be the one going home b/c they spent so much time on him, but I was glad when he was safe.

_ETA:_ I also agree that Viktor should have won. His outfit was fantastic. Josh's was good too but not as WOW. Otoh, Viktor had a huge advantage by having that woman as his model. She LOOKED like a model and knew how to work the runway.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Interesting dynamics in this episode - Bert actually came off pretty good in the editing and showed talent in working with his clients, whereas Olivier was clueless and extremely awkward - really, does he expect to design for human hangers (thin, flat chested women with no curves) away from any client interactions?  Viktor's look was good, but it was almost the identical skirt the woman initially walked into the studio with .


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I only caught the last 30 minutes. Sounds like I need to watch the rest!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Geeeez. I get that you're sponsored by Garnier, but the extended product placement in this episode is irritating.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, this band rather sucks.

ETA: And they're just now singing, but if Viktor doesn't win, there's something wrong. The rest of the stuff sucks.

Which kinda blows. I don't care much for Viktor.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

God, these clothes SUCK. I could have done some of this garbage.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

I pitied that poor drummer.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I liked Bert's outfit- loved the stripes and the muted purple theme.
It was a tad feminine but Ewan was masculine enough that it didn't diminish him visually. I didn't much care for the pigtails, but he had to have agreed to it so oh well.

Oliver, Oliver, Oliver.
From what we know about him it appears that he has lived a sequestered life. He's studied everywhere and is well traveled but I think those design schools must consist of all night conversations about fashion aesthetic and surrounding oneself with folks whose ideas are 95% theory with very little practical application.
I don't know what sort of job exists that allows a designer to work only with mannequins, but good luck with that Oliver.
IMO he needs to get out into the real world and look at real people long enough that he is not overwhelmed and rendered useless by boobs or normal sized men. Ewan was tall but he is not fat or abnormal at all.
Oliver is just a hot house flower that has always been coddled- one day in the real world and they whither away.

And my boo guest judge was awesome


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm glad Olivier is finally gone. I was really getting tired of his childish fragile flower act, and his hand-wringing over anyone bigger than a size 0.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I'm glad Olivier is finally gone. I was really getting tired of his childish fragile flower act, and his hand-wringing over anyone bigger than a size 0.


So so much this.

I actually hated Bert's outfit. And the client did, too. I was shocked they thought it was good.

Otherwise, what a trainwreck. There were two acceptable outfits.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Oliver, Oliver, Oliver.
> From what we know about him it appears that he has lived a sequestered life. He's studied everywhere and is well traveled but I think those design schools must consist of all night conversations about fashion aesthetic and surrounding oneself with folks whose ideas are 95% theory with very little practical application.
> I don't know what sort of job exists that allows a designer to work only with mannequins, but good luck with that Oliver.
> IMO he needs to get out into the real world and look at real people long enough that he is not overwhelmed and rendered useless by boobs or normal sized men. Ewan was tall but he is not fat or abnormal at all.
> ...


Loved Adam Lambert too-

Anyone else wonder if Olivier might be a high-functioning autistic? (NTTAWWT ) He freaked out at the loud music, he keeps to himself, he "doesn't like hugs.." If so, I admire him for striking out into the world and following his dream. I think he is talented but needs to grow up-a LOT-

..Oh, and YAY Viktor!!! :up:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> I'm glad Olivier is finally gone. I was really getting tired of his *childish fragile flower act*, and his hand-wringing over anyone bigger than a size 0.


This describe that idiot perfectly. Couldn't stand him anymore!



YCantAngieRead said:


> So so much this.
> 
> *I actually hated Bert's outfit*. And the client did, too. I was shocked they thought it was good.
> 
> Otherwise, what a trainwreck. There were two acceptable outfits.


So did I! And that Viktor can sure sew his ass off!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Regina said:


> Anyone else wonder if Olivier might be a high-functioning autistic? (NTTAWWT ) He freaked out at the loud music, he keeps to himself, he "doesn't like hugs.." If so, I admire him for striking out into the world and following his dream. I think he is talented but needs to grow up-a LOT-


Asperger Syndrome came to mind.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome

He came across as being incredibly sheltered. Out in the real world he is going to have to deal with other body types besides super skinny, small busted models.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I was just stunned. Bert's pants were fine, but the rest of it SUCKED. And his client hated it, too.

Oliver has needed to go for weeks. I wasn't sad he left, and he was CLEARLY the one who needed to go.

Viktor's interesting. He looks SO much like an old, deceased friend of mine. But he's everything my friend was not-a bit conceited and self centered. And for some reason, that makes me dislike him a LOT. My friend was very kind and generous.

Thing is, you HAVE to be conceited and self centered to be a good designer. And Viktor's last two looks have been spot on.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> Asperger Syndrome came to mind.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome
> 
> He came across as being incredibly sheltered. Out in the real world he is going to have to deal with other body types besides super skinny, small busted models.


I about gagged when he called his model plus sized.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey wow! I thought they were going to give the win to Bruce and his arse-hangin'-out outfit. I mean, it was nice, but those shorts needed help.

Anya deserved that win. That muslin top was amazing, given that it was muslin. 

By the way, I read a while back that actually the top nine got to show at Fashion Week. So all these guys going right now still got to show.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> By the way, I read a while back that actually the top nine got to show at Fashion Week. So all these guys going right now still got to show.


That's just a so you won't know who the final three are.
And are you sure it's the final *nine*? 
I thought six- that's a lot of money to toss around for diversion.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope, it was nine. I was stunned, too.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow.

Anyway- I was ready to be done with Josh but Anthony Ryan not so much.
Josh is so glib tossing off criticisms about everyone else, but when someone pegs his deficiency he pouts and walks out. He's funny in a point and laugh sort of way but ugh in person- I wouldn't last a day in a room with him and I like over the top "flamboyant" men.
IMO there's no there there.

I did enjoy how Burt's personality has finally begun to emerge- his toss off line about getting the Halston job in the third row of the balcony at Studio 54 was priceless.

Nina _really_ likes Anya.
And maybe Anya will perhaps pin her money to herself from now on?
Or add a small inside pocket to her clothing- I've stuck money in my boobage before, but not in a braless, flowey, halter toppy dress, especially when there's not much boobage to start with. 
If you're gonna use it as a bank you'd better strap those pupppies in!

Piperlime girl had horrible grammar- "You could have *chose* something..."


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Anya deserved that win. That muslin top was amazing, given that it was muslin.


I only saw the first half of the show, so I didn't get to see who won yet . . . color me stunned. Last I saw, she was in tears about having to work with muslin.

I figured that she had enough goodwill built up with the judges that no matter how bad it turned out, she would not be going home on the basis of one bad outfit. But turning that sad muslin into a win is amazing.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It's stunning to me that the whole outfit cost her a little over $11.

It would be really interesting to see a $10 or $20 challenge in the future.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think the whole rule of if you lose your cash at or on your way to Mood you lose your budget is kindof stupid.
I realize that given it has never happened before it does open the door for reality show drama - but still...

Sad to see Anthony Ryan go - but he wasn't doing all that well design wise but I liked him all the same.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

No question what Anya dd was remarkable considering what happened, but I thought Burt should have won this one.

I think this is Viktor's to lose.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> No question what Anya dd was remarkable considering what happened, but I thought Burt should have won this one.
> 
> I think this is Viktor's to lose.


Yeah. Me too. His personality is even growing on me.

Burt, on the other hand...I really would have been sad if his booty-showin' shorts had won. Theyve been so critical of others in past seasons for that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> No question what Anya dd was remarkable considering what happened, but I thought Burt should have won this one.
> 
> I think this is Viktor's to lose.


Yes, Anya did an amazing job, but I thought Bert and Victor's would have been better choices for the win.

Not sure what was up with blonde girl and her black and white top with the flowery skirt. Oh that was just bad and bad.

Josh's stuff reminded me of a really bad Mondo wannabe outfit. He is way to drama queen for me.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Viktor is a level above everyone else. His tailoring with the limited budgets/time is amazing. Love to have a safari style mens jacket.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I finally saw the rest of this ep. 

I thought Viktor should have won by a mile. But I guess Piperlime has other concerns, like how easy a garment will be to produce, how it will photograph, etc.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

new companion show AFTER THE RUNWAY to start airing this week (October 6) after Project Runway.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-immediately-following-project-runway/105858/


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Speaking of new shows, I'm looking forward to the all-star version next, even though I've only watched about half the seasons.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Speaking of new shows, I'm looking forward to the all-star version next, even though I've only watched about half the seasons.


I was very excited about this- not as much as I would be had Santino & Daniel Vosovic been involved, but excited. Looking forward to Mondo, not looking forward to Kenley.

But I just discovered that Tim and the regular season judges are not in it, and that diminishes my excitement a good deal.
I could do with a judge substitution, but without Tim?
I dunno...


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> I was very excited about this- not as much as I would be had Santino & Daniel Vosovic been involved, but excited. Looking forward to Mondo, not looking forward to Kenley.
> 
> But I just discovered that Tim and the regular season judges are not in it, and that diminishes my excitement a good deal.
> I could do with a judge substitution, but without Tim?
> I dunno...


WHAT?!?!? No Tim?? Forget about it....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Seriously??? No Tim?

Blech.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I keep laughing at the new Domino's pizza ad. They have Fabio and the gourmet pizza. He is trying to DO an ad and it doesn't quite work. He is so charming!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> But I just discovered that Tim and the regular season judges are not in it, and that diminishes my excitement a good deal.
> I could do with a judge substitution, but without Tim?
> I dunno...


Oh man.. I didn't know that. That is going to blow.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Tivo alert:
"Project Drama" premieres tonight- a 30 minute "behind the scenes" companion to Project Runway. It will air immediately after each remaining episode of PR.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/after-the-runway/listings/


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Tivo alert:
> "Project Drama" premieres tonight- a 30 minute "behind the scenes" companion to Project Runway. It will air immediately after each remaining episode of PR.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/after-the-runway/listings/


Thanks!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Sorry- the name of show is "After the Runway."
Dunno where I got Project Drama


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well i just watched this week's show and the after the runway and that seals the deal

Joshua is the most vile gay man on the planet.
what a douchbag.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Birds episode



Great runway! I enjoyed all the clothes, and totally agreed with the judges this time. 
How much does sewing count? Or rather, how much should it? Yes, they have to show proper construction as that can affect the flow and wear of a garment, but does it matter that Anya has to cut her model out of the dress? I'm torn. What do y'all think? 
I was sorry to see Bert go - he's really grown on me. 

Why wasn't Laura on After The Runway? Did they say?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> well i just watched this week's show and the after the runway and that seals the deal
> 
> Joshua is the most vile gay man on the planet.
> what a douchbag.


How young is he? It seems like a lot of immaturity and insecurity.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> Birds episode
> 
> Great runway! I enjoyed all the clothes, and totally agreed with the judges this time.
> How much does sewing count? Or rather, how much should it? Yes, they have to show proper construction as that can affect the flow and wear of a garment, but does it matter that Anya has to cut her model out of the dress? I'm torn. What do y'all think?
> ...


There are millions of people who can sew incredibly well but who couldn't design a paper bag.

I was equally curious about Laura's absence.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

SoBelle0 said:


> How young is he? It seems like a lot of immaturity and insecurity.


I think he is 23.
They had a former contestant (whose name I can't remember - Diane?) who has a blog about the show and she came on to ask them questions.
She asked Joshua a question about his bullying tactics and he just went ballistic on her and called her the bully and practically walked off the set. Apparently she made fun of him the week he was crying about his mother's death.
He closed it off by saying something like - I hope we never meet again and if we do it won't be pleasant.
It was off the charts.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I think he is 23.
> They had a former contestant (whose name I can't remember - Diane?) who has a blog about the show and she came on to ask them questions.
> She asked Joshua a question about his bullying tactics and he just went ballistic on her and called her the bully and practically walked off the set. Apparently she made fun of him the week he was crying about his mother's death.
> He closed it off by saying something like - I hope we never meet again and if we do it won't be pleasant.
> It was off the charts.


It was the older redheaded lady. I think she was a Laura Bennett from season three.

I saw him go off on her and she stayed calm and he just acted like a baby.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Sorry- the name of show is "After the Runway."
> Dunno where I got Project Drama


They called it that in one of the commercials. I saw that and said wait, Cearbhaill was right...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> It was the older redheaded lady. I think she was a Laura Bennett from season three.
> 
> I saw him go off on her and she stayed calm and he just acted like a baby.


It was.

To be fair, to make fun of him for THAT wasn't great. But he was equally as rude.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> It was.
> 
> To be fair, to make fun of him for THAT wasn't great. But he was equally as rude.


I may have mis-spoke 
- I think she didn't so much make fun of him but call him out that he was a bully one minute and - again - I am assuming - a cry baby the next.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Could have been. I was listening with half an ear.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I think he is 23.
> They had a former contestant (whose name I can't remember - Diane?) who has a blog about the show and she came on to ask them questions.
> She asked Joshua a question about his bullying tactics and he just went ballistic on her and called her the bully and practically walked off the set. Apparently she made fun of him the week he was crying about his mother's death.
> He closed it off by saying something like - I hope we never meet again and if we do it won't be pleasant.
> It was off the charts.


Here is a link to the blog in question.

http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/blogs/laura-bennett-blog/project-joshua

She was not making fun of him for crying about his mother, she said that his emotions about his mother shouldn't be used as an excuse for his bad behavior.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

She asked him about his actions and attitude and when he got upset she told him it was a question that many viewers were asking. He just got louder and louder to talk over her, rather than let her speak and then respond.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh. 

Josh.

:|

I think the right three made it, design wise, but I was really hoping Josh's mouth would go. 

I don't know that Anya was as strong, but I think this is either Anya's or Viktor's to lose. Of course, the last time I said that, I jinxed the person I was hoping would win.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, what's with the saddle bag design being okay this time, but not a few episodes ago?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I was so ready for Laura and all her crying to finally go.

She should have been AUFed before Anthony Ryan or Bert.

It was interesting that every one of them chose Anya to be in the finals. I was especially surprised that Josh did given how he was trash talking her for the whole episode about her poor sewing skills. It's obviously heading for an Anya vs. Viktor showdown, but you never know with this show.

I am really sick of Josh and his attitude. He is so freaking annoying. Grow the F up already.

_ETA_: And why were the judges praising Laura's long dress when it was all puckered bunched up in the middle? The fit looked atrocious, like she had big pouches.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think Josh chose Anya because he was convinced he could beat her in his imaginary "set a sleeve/ make a jacket" challenge.

He really is a two faced liar- the armchair psychologist in me screams sociopathic personality. He doesn't give one fig about anyone in any way, shape, or form. As far as that $20K prize from last week, he felt entitled to it and mightily offended that he "lost it" to Anya.
And in the post-show, he may feel like he had some sort of life changing epiphany, but I guarantee that unless he has a keeper to peck him on the shoulder every day to tell him "you're doing it again" he will stay mean Josh for the rest of his life.
He's just such an ugly person- he's used snark and caustic to deflect people for so long it has become habit.

And his voice and intonation just grates so badly!!
Ugh, ugh, ugh.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am glad Victor and Anya are going. Not happy about Josh, but he does sew well. I don't understand at all why Kim is getting a chance. 

Josh seemed a little quieter in this episode then in some in the past. I was waiting for some drama queen thing and it never really happened. I do think Bert and Anya made a great team. He was actually teaching her and that was cool.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Josh seemed a little quieter in this episode then in some in the past. I was waiting for some drama queen thing and it never really happened. I do think Bert and Anya made a great team. He was actually teaching her and that was cool.


Did you watch the after the show chat... "After the Runway?"
Because I thought Josh was _plenty _drama queeny- more than I ever need to see of him ever again..

Yeah, Kim doesn't stand out to me at all.
I never remember her.
I did enjoy Burt coming back and even Oliver was somewhat amusing.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, Kim really defines a term I hate "flying under the radar."


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Did you watch the after the show chat... "After the Runway?"
> Because I thought Josh was _plenty _drama queeny- more than I ever need to see of him ever again..


No I didn't record that so I missed it. I may catch it on a rerun though. But then, I too would be happy not to see or hear Josh anymore.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The judges have been favoring Anya the whole series. They gave her the "mystic Asian weirdo hairdo" bonus every step of the way. Early on when she lost her money, they came up with second outfit so they could go back shopping again (and she would have new money) If you don't have experience in making all kinds of garments, you should not be on this program. Could she be a designer? Yes, after she goes away for many months and sews hundreds of garments.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

To quote the guy on the aftershow

This is Project Runway not Project Seamstress.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Early on when she lost her money, they came up with second outfit so they could go back shopping again (and she would have new money)


I am betting that the judges would have done this for any of them that it happened to.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> To quote the guy on the aftershow
> 
> This is Project Runway not Project Seamstress.


True.
But neither is it Project Tropical Flowy..... halter dress thingie 

I do think that a designer needs to be well rounded and be able to offer up jackets, coats, sleeved tops, structured suits, and so on.
Which is why I favor Victor.

I think Anya is remarkably talented but I do find her a bit one note. The winner of Project Runway should DAZZLE me and Anya has not.
Victor has and if he loses to Anya it will sting almost as much as Gretchen winning over Mondo last year.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> I do think that a designer needs to be well rounded and be able to offer up jackets, coats, sleeved tops, structured suits, and so on.


The point being that as a designer she can hire any seamstress to sew any jacket, coat, sleeved top, structured suit, and so on.

I don't remember what the rules are for the fashion week runway but if they are allowed to budget in seamstresses I would not be surprised if you see what you are looking for then - of course - if they are not then... it won't happen.

I agree with you Victor is very talented but I put him in the not very nice person category weeks ago. So I ain't a fan - and actually - I did think Anya was better this week.
I LOATHE Joshua but I also give him props for the one white dress he did.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It'll be an interesting battle, if it's Viktor and Anya. Viktor's got some talent, but mad skills when it comes to construction-all those jackets were amazing.

Anya's pure talent. She exudes it. But obviously her weak spot is construction. She can construct some items, but others not so much (anything that resembles menswear.)

Which reminds me. I wish they required a menswear piece in each final collection.

AND WARNING. THIS LINK WILL COMPLETELY SPOIL YOU IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE THE COLLECTIONS YET.

But it also contains the collections of the last five to go home, so I think that's interesting. The page has photos of each designer that are links to each collection, so you won't spoil yourself if you want to just go look at the last five.

http://bloggingprojectrunway.blogspot.com/2011/09/project-runway-season-9-finale.html

ETA: WHAT THE CRAP IS VIKTOR WEARING??


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> But neither is it Project Tropical Flowy..... halter dress thingie .


I think that it was called that during the season where Uli made it to the finals. 

But I agree with you. I'd like to see Viktor win over Anya.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I was leaning towards pulling for Viktor, but seriously, WHAT THE CRAP?

This is what he wore to the runway show?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> I think that it was called that during the season where Uli made it to the finals.
> 
> But I agree with you. I'd like to see Viktor win over Anya.


As soon as I read "halther crap" I was thinking of Uli and how she made them every week and most of them were nice but the judges always had comments about it. And yet she still got to the finals. I think Anya has shown that she can think past what she is comfortable with (flowey stuff) and at least is willing to try to stretch.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> The point being that as a designer she can hire any seamstress to sew any jacket, coat, sleeved top, structured suit, and so on.
> 
> I don't remember what the rules are for the fashion week runway but if they are allowed to budget in seamstresses I would not be surprised if you see what you are looking for then - of course - if they are not then... it won't happen.


Anya would have been allowed to hire a seamstress if she paid them out of her allotted funds and had receipts. 
Recall the receipt snafu with Jeffrey Sebelia's wigs? They go to the penny.


Spoiler



But clearly she did not because there is not one sleeve or tailored piece in her entire collection. 
IMO it looks like lounge-wear.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, after the studio visits, I'm firmly on Team Viktor.

It was very, very nice to see a more human side to him, too.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, it'd be a cryin' shame if Viktor doesn't do something in jacket design.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Crap, was this on tonight? Our TiVo was out of commission and I thought I checked the lineup but I guess not.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah. But I am certain they will repeat it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh shoot. For some reason, I thought this was the whole finale.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh. God, shut up, Joshua.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And from the after show-Tim has about the gayest run I've ever seen.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Loved Viktor and even liked Josh's stuff. Don't understand what either of the ladies were doing and for the first time all season, I agree with Joshua. It should have been him vs viktor and not the fab four on the runway. Anya's looks seemed liked she had forgotten all that she learned during the time she was in NYC. Kimberly and those huge bags she had the models drag around just threw me off.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't like anyone but Viktor's, honestly.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Tim Gunn has got to be the most tactful and gracious man alive on this planet in like ever.
He delivers soul crushing bombshells to those people and does it kindly and with genuine concern. 
I am _amazed_ at his social skills.

Anya's deficiencies finally caught up with her. 
When she told Tim she had nothing to show him I knew she was toast- why they kept her I don't know.
Agree that only Viktor and Josh deserved to go through.

If Viktor doesn't win this I just don't know what to say.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Set to record on Lifetime. Phew!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Tim is just an amazing person, period. I love him.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Tim Gunn may be my favorite person on any TV show, ever. I mean real person, not fictional. 

He is so caring and concerned about the contestants, but he's also not afraid to give them a stern talking-to (Gretchen!) when needed. He's like the most ideal dad.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved when Heidi went for the jacket that Viktor made. And that was a beautiful jacket!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Loved Viktor and even liked Josh's stuff. Don't understand what either of the ladies were doing and for the first time all season, I agree with Joshua. It should have been him vs viktor and not the fab four on the runway. Anya's looks seemed liked she had forgotten all that she learned during the time she was in NYC. Kimberly and those huge bags she had the models drag around just threw me off.


The judges were afraid to boot the two women.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

If Viktor does not win then somebody pulled a rabbit out of a hat. I do not see how anyone else was even close to him.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> If Viktor does not win then somebody pulled a rabbit out of a hat. I do not see how anyone else was even close to him.


I'm quite worried.
The judges have been all up Anya's butt since the beginning.
Plus, after the whole Mondo thing last year I am just expecting the worst.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I'm quite worried.
> The judges have been all up Anya's butt since the beginning.
> Plus, after the whole Mondo thing last year I am just expecting the worst.


Yeah, but the judges were clearly very disappointed in Anya this time. I don't think she's going to win with that kind of collection.

I wonder what she could have done if she waited a year or two before trying out.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, but the judges were clearly very disappointed in Anya this time. I don't think she's going to win with that kind of collection.


Oh, but to rise from such a bitter disappointment to triumph in the clinch is what feel good stories are made of!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

After the judges chose Gretchen as a winner, I would not put anything past them. They could've been faking the whole thing, all the criticisms. Who knows what they will do?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> After the judges chose Gretchen as a winner, I would not put anything past them. They could've been faking the whole thing, all the criticisms. Who knows what they will do?


You mean Gretchen really won? That wasn't a bad dream?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Regina said:


> You mean Gretchen really won? That wasn't a bad dream?


Ugh.

And just because I can:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, I meant to add-that leather skirt of Viktor's with the zippers, that had a dress underneath? I thought that was COMPLETELY AND TOTALLY FULL OF AWESOME.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Regina said:


> You mean Gretchen really won? That wasn't a bad dream?


I like the alternate ending. The one where Mondo wins.

Seriously, if Viktor does not win, then I will be questioning the point of watching another season of this show.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Ugh.
> 
> And just because I can:


LOVE!!!! 

I follow Mondo on FB and HE is full of awesome! :up::up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I missed last season (was that last season? I've missed a few.) What's that pattern?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I missed last season (was that last season? I've missed a few.) What's that pattern?


They had a challenge where they had to come up with a pattern and it was made into fabric for the outfit they made. Mondo came up with this pattern. Originally he would not say what it meant to him.

At the runway judging he still would not say, but Nina pushed him a little and he stated that the "+" signs represented his HIV (+) status. I mean, there was not a dry eye in the house. I was bawling.  It had to be the most touching moment in PR History.

After all this, I still don't know how "Wretchen" won! :down::down:
..and yes, sorry, it was last season


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It also was a very bold pattern but he created such an awesome garment with it. The others had some blaise' stuff. He stood out not just with the pattern but with the garment as well.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

betts4 said:


> It also was a very bold pattern but he created such an awesome garment with it. The others had some blaise' stuff. He stood out not just with the pattern but with the garment as well.


True!  He won that challenge, didn't he?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

So I'm walking thru a store here in St. Louis with my wife, actually I'm standing in front of a magazine rack while waiting for my wife. I see this cover with a beautiful blonde, hair is great, makeup is great, outfit is sexy, and I'm thinking "pretty hot but familiar" After a few minutes I realize its Laura Kathleen of Project Runway. I did not read the article but, being a guy, my thoughts were that she never looked that good on Project Runway. She could be this beautiful woman but on PR she always dressed herself terribly. Whomever did the magazine cover of her knew what they were doing.
Magazine is here: http://issuu.com/alivemagstl/docs/oct11


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, I'll give Viktor a break. His outfit doesn't look so odd in the show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, I'm just guessing here, but I think I would probably not care much for Nina Garcia if I knew her.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think Viktor might be in trouble.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I HATE Kimberly's bubble skirt. A LOT.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Er. What?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm glad I fast forwarded to the end first. 

Is anyone really surprised?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I am a bit. After the critique, I was pretty torn on who was going to win. I still wanted Viktor to win.

I was hoping Joshua would just go away.

I am disappointed in Anya. What she does, she does well. But she does it a LOT.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry. Another sad ending to a show I used to really enjoy. Viktor should have had it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You know, I'm just guessing here, but I think I would probably not care much for Nina Garcia if I knew her.


You'd think so from the show but if you follow her on Twitter you see a funny, warm, and interesting person.

As far as the results?
Ugh, ugh, and ugh.
Viktor did himself in with all the see-through.
I loved the printed garments but the black pieces did nothing for me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> You'd think so from the show but if you follow her on Twitter you see a funny, warm, and interesting person.
> 
> As far as the results?
> Ugh, ugh, and ugh.
> ...


That's true, but still his work all season has been so good. I wonder again if the pressure of making a garment in just a few days can bring out the very best as opposed to the pressure of making a whole line in a couple three months. More time then to do other stuff and not sweat it out too much. Anya's was so much of all the same thing over and over.

Did anyone watch Project Accessory? I know this is not the thread for it, but was just wondering.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I did.
But without Tim and to a lesser degree the rest I wonder if it will hold my interest.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I did.
> But without Tim and to a lesser degree the rest I wonder if it will hold my interest.


I watched the last 10 minutes but recorded it to watch all. I think I would have liked it better if at the end they used some different wording then the exact lines that Heidi uses. "one of you will be the winner and one of you will be out...etc etc".


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Viktor did himself in with all the see-through.


Yup. Too much black, too much see-through. Showing the booty hanging out underneath, in a garment that is supposed to be an evening gown, is not going to work on anyone who isn't a 22yo runway model. 

_ETA:_ And those green shorts from Josh, WTF. I think my aesthetic and his are just very different. I thought they looked ridiculous with those strings hanging down.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I liked the black, see thru stuff.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and I found Project Accessory pretty boring.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Just like all reality shows, the end was fixed. They kissed up Anya's rear the entire season. :down: :down: :down: 
This SP is gone.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> Yup. Too much black, too much see-through. Showing the booty hanging out underneath, in a garment that is supposed to be an evening gown, is not going to work on anyone who isn't a 22yo runway model.


I do think the judges said it right - it was like two runway shows. One for the black sheer stuff and one for the beautiful prints. Maybe he could have called the collection "yin and yang".


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Just like all reality shows, the end was fixed. They kissed up Anya's rear the entire season. :down: :down: :down:
> This SP is gone.


In regards to my earlier post about Laura Kathleen, did you see the huge green bag she wore to the After the Runway show? I don't know about what she designs for others but she does not know how to dress herself.:down:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Finally caught up. The judges are the reason I may give up. Although 'Project Runway All-Stars' may change that. 

I didn't have a big problem as I did last year with whom they picked, but Viktor clearly is the best of the bunch period.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Finally caught up. The judges are the reason I may give up. Although 'Project Runway All-Stars' may change that.


All-Stars, at least before the delay to 2012 was announced, included none of our familiar judges or Tim.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I was pleased with the win for Anya. Her ability to work with prints is amazing. That first outfit down the runway was to die for. Viktor's collection was okay but nothing I would want to wear. And, talk about dressing oneself, WTF was he wearing at the runway show and afterwards?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I guess I am holding a grudge because I fail to see how a collection without either a sleeve or a collar in the whole bunch is worthy of winning Project Runway.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I dont disagree. She's obviously talented, BUT.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I dont disagree. She's obviously talented, BUT.


....she is a one trick pony.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> ....she is a one trick pony.


BUT, it's a very nice trick to have.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And I think they recognize her potential.

I just don't think potential should be the reason you win.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Two final thoughts. Tim Gunn really is just an amazing human and I clearly know jack about accessories.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Viktor shot himself in the foot with the fractured collection. He was the best technically and overall had a good aesthetic, but he was inconsistent when it counted most.

Josh was a horrible person much of the time, and his choice of colors and style were just too "out there". Those shorts make me laugh out loud they were so ridiculous.

Kimberly's collection wasn't anything special IMO. They were being very kind to her in their comments.

So that leaves Anya who didn't screw up. She was consistent if not limited, and her aesthetic was appealing. I have no problem with her winning although I was disappointed Viktor didn't fare better in the last challenge.


----------

